# Gentoo nimmt nicht die neusten Ebuilds!!

## Headhunter

Ich habe mal heute wieder emerge sync gemacht, und gemerkt, dass es ein neues Update fuer den Midnight Commander gibt (ich habe noch 4.6.0pre3 drauf, und es gibt schon eine Final ebuild seit heute ebend)

Wenn ich aber nun emerge -up world mache, taucht der mc aber nicht auf, obwohl es eine neue Version gibt. Warum ist dies so?

Was muss ich einstellen, damit er wirklich immer die neusten ebuilds nimmt?

Gruss

Headi, der von Gentoo immer mehr begeistert ist, da man alles selber macht, macht richtig fun

----------

## Headhunter123

Hallo Namensvetter  :Smile: 

Ist der mc vielleicht in der /usr/portage/profile/packages.mask eingetragen ? Wenn ja schleunigst rauswerfen  :Smile: 

----------

## Headhunter

Komisch die 4.6.0pre1 steht dort drin. aber nicht die Final.

```

# <bcowan@gentoo.org> (09 Nov 2002)

# masking mc due to filling entire var/tmp

# partition during compile

=app-misc/mc-4.6.0_pre1-r1

=app-misc/mc-4.6.0_pre1-r2

=app-misc/mc-4.6.0_pre1-r3

```

Hmpf man wie soll ich denn jetzt rausbekommen, was es fuer neue ebuilds gibt, wenn portage so zurueckhaltend ist?

Headi

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

im Zweifelsfalle: abwarten! Es muss ja nicht immer gleich die neuste Version am ersten Tag sein. Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlecht, das nicht jedes neue Paket gleich als stable zur Installtion angeboten wird. Wenn es in Ordnung ist, wird es schon bald kommen. Und wenn nicht, ersparrt man sich damit eine menge arbeit.

----------

## Headhunter

Noch was geiles

wenn ich mal emerge -up app-misc/mc mache will er downgrade von pre3 auf pre1.

??????????????????????????????????????

Jetzt versteh ich nur noch Bahnhof, die die pre1 nicht gemasked?

Headi

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

Liegt daran, dass der Portage Tree zur Zeit frozen ist - wegen dem 1.4 release

PS: hatte gerade ein mc ebuild erstellt um die neue version zu bekommen, und dann ist es schon im Tree (beim rsync Mittag rum war es noch nich drin...)

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Pietschy

Das ebuild ist noch als unstable/testing markiert, steht nicht in der packages.mask sondern im ebuild selbst.

KEYWORD="~x86 ..."

Ronny

----------

## Headhunter

Hmpf naja kann man nix machen, wird wohl das Problem sein mit dem frozen Tree

Andere Sache, wenn dann die 1.4 final draussen ist, kann ich doch hoffentlich noch mein System nutzen oder? (habe die 1.4 rc2) Das wird dann auch in final geupgraded, oder seh ich das falsch?

Naja ich habe Gentoo schon mehrmals angefasst, aber erst jetzt hat es ganz gut funktioniert, mir fehlt jetzt nun der Sound von der SB Live.

Headi

----------

## Headhunter

 *Pietschy wrote:*   

> Das ebuild ist noch als unstable/testing markiert, steht nicht in der packages.mask sondern im ebuild selbst.
> 
> KEYWORD="~x86 ..."
> 
> Ronny

 

Wo kann ich diese ganzen Kleinigkeiten nachlesen, die FAQ ist da glaube ich nur bedingt dafuer geeignet (auch die Portage FAQ).

Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein emerge -up -depp world mache, dann spuckt der mir min 70 Pakete aus, und viele habe ich schon auf der Platte. Wozu ist denn der Befehl gut?

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

ihr könnt die Packete auch jetzt schon nutzen, ohne package.mask zu ändern oder gar auf Unstable zu wechseln:

```
emerge /usr/portage/app-misc/mc/mc-4.6.0.ebuild
```

Einfach den konkreten Pfad angeben und fertig. Beim nächsten emerge -p world will er die dann zwar downgraden, aber emerge wird bald eine Funktion --nodowngrade beinhalten. Zur Zeit muss man dann eben alle zu updatenden Packete selbst eingeben. Wobei das beim derzeitgen frozen Status halb so wild ist.

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Headhunter

 *slyzer wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ihr könnt die Packete auch jetzt schon nutzen, ohne package.mask zu ändern oder gar auf Unstable zu wechseln:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist mir schon klar, dass das so geht, aber ich wollte schon, das emerge -up world, ebend auch diesen Schritt durchfuehrt. Naja ich merke ich muss noch eine Menge lernen, bin ja noch noob in Sachen Gentoo, aber ich denke das wird schon.

Headi

----------

## A.Stranger

 *Headhunter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich zum Beispiel ein emerge -up -depp world mache, dann spuckt der mir min 70 Pakete aus, und viele habe ich schon auf der Platte. Wozu ist denn der Befehl gut?

 

"-p" bedeutet, dass Du erstmal nur siehst, was er tun will.

"-u world" bedeutet alle Pakete updaten, die im World-File stehen.

Soweit ich weiss, werden aber Pakete, die durch Abängigkeiten installiert wurden, nicht ins World-File eingetragen.

"--deep" bedeutet, dass er auch alle Abhängigkeiten (auch die, die nicht im World-File stehen) versucht, zu updaten.

----------

## Pietschy

Mhhh in einer FAQ oder Anleitung ist mir das feature gleube ich noch nicht uber den weg gelaufen. War aber mal als News auf gentoo.org http://www.gentoo.org/news/20021020-stabletest.xml

wenn du in der make.conf die Variable

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x68"
```

setzt. Kannst du die pakete ohne probleme installieren.

Beachte aber das dann alle pakete die so markiert wurden installieren kannst. IMHO ist dann eine 

```
emerge -u wolrd
```

nicht mehr empfehlenswert. Sollte man ehh nicht so oft machen, was bringts einem Ständig die neuesten Pakete zu installieren. Man will ja den Rechner auch ab und an mal für was anderes verwenden als immer nur zu installieren. ein --update world hab ich ewig nicht mehr gemacht, ich update die Pakete einzellen wenn ich was brauche.

Ansonsten kann ich A.Stranger bestätigen in seinen Ausfürhungen über die --depp option.

Ronny

----------

## Frost

Ich geh ja bei den ganzen Punkten mit, aber wenn ich gentoo-stats nehme und es mergen will, bekomm ich die Meldung alle Packete wären maskiert. In der package.mask steht aber nur die 0.3 drin und im ebuild für die 0.4 steht auch kein ~x86. Wieso will er das Packet nicht installieren?

Wenn ich es durch Angabe des Pfades davor direkt mergen möchte, arbeitet er zwar das Skript ab, lädt aber nix runter, also legt nur die Verzeichnisse an, aber ohne die conf-Dateien und die executables?

----------

## slyzer

Hallo,

ist ja komisch, gentoo-stats-0.4 ist per default eingestellt! Ich habe bei mir nix an der package.mask verändert, aber emerge -s gentoo-stats sagt, dass 0.4 default ist. Und installiert habe ich es noch dazu.

```
emerge /usr/portage/app-admin/gentoo-stats/gentoo-stats-0.4.ebuild
```

Klappt wunderbar!

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Pietschy

mhhhh

```
emerge gentoo-stats
```

ging ohne probleme 

Was macht dieses gentoo-stats eigentlich ???

Ronny

[edit]

Tipfehler   :Question: 

[/edit]

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

gentoo-stats liefert Daten über deine Hardware etc. an Gentoo. Damit können die Statistiken usw. erstellen und daraus lesen welche Programme am meisten benutzt werden usw...

Steht glaube auch irgendwo in den docs...

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Pietschy

Ahhh hier für 

http://stats.gentoo.org/

Hab mcih schon gefragt wo die die infos herhaben  :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

